# Videos:bunny gathering



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

So i thought id post some videos of my pij's
the one is of bunny before i got her a mate,she was working all alone
the second is of jujubean on the nest and bunny is gathering shes a busy little lady.
im in the middle of replacing the mesh around the cage as the bars are far apart
hope you guys enjoy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnWyk2KIiLY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aL0snTiJlVE


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Your birds look beautiful and healthy! Good job!


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Great vid of the birds. I got a real kick out of them.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovely birds and very cute videos of them!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Those two are adorable...as you already know!!

Thank you for posting and making my day!!

Sending Love, Hugs and Scritches to the "busy" ones!!

Shi and MR. Squeaks and the gang


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Real nice video! I loved it too! You have some sweet birds....*


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

i enjoyed watching that.! thankyou.


----------

